# απροϋπόθετος = without preconditions, unconditional (;)



## nickel (Aug 5, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτός ο νεολογισμός, το _απροϋπόθετος_, σημαίνει «χωρίς προϋποθέσεις». Δεν φτάνει να είναι συνώνυμο τού _άνευ όρων / unconditional_, έτσι; Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η _unconditional surrender_, δηλαδή η «άνευ όρων παράδοση / συνθηκολόγηση», είναι απροϋπόθετη.

Αν δούμε τη λέξη με τον _διάλογο_, δηλ. έχουμε _απροϋπόθετο διάλογο_ ή _διάλογο χωρίς προϋποθέσεις_, τότε πάμε σε *dialogue without prerequisites*.

Με λίγα λόγια: ποιο είναι το εύρος της χρήσης του νεολογισμού και ποιοι είναι οι καλύτεροι τρόποι να τον αποδώσουμε;

(Το ξέρω, έχουν σφίξει και οι ζέστες...)


----------



## rogne (Aug 5, 2011)

Ο όρος νομίζω ότι έγινε της μόδας επικράτησε τα τελευταία χρόνια στα ελληνικά ως ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό, "το απροϋπόθετο" (όπως π.χ. λέγεται επίσης, και δη ευρέως πια, στις ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες "το πολιτικό") ως απόδοση του γαλλικού _inconditionnalité_, το οποίο πάλι επέβαλε κατά κάποιον τρόπο ο μακαρίτης ο Ντεριντά (βλ. π.χ. εδώ) θέλοντας να δηλώσει με αυστηρά φιλοσοφικούς όρους το "απόλυτο" ως αυτό που δεν έχει συνθήκες/όρους συγκρότησης. 

Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός απέναντι στη γενική χρήση του ως επιθέτου, γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές θέλουμε απλώς να πούμε το παλιό καλό "άνευ όρων" (το αγγλικό _unconditional_). Όταν πάλι θέλουμε να πούμε "χωρίς προϋποθέσεις", δεν βλέπω γιατί να μη λέμε αυτό ακριβώς, "χωρίς προϋποθέσεις" (το αγγλικό _without prerequisites_). Με την ίδια λογική, της τεχνικής χρήσης του όρου, το επίθετο "απροϋπόθετος", αν επιμένουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε, θα το μετέφραζα μάλλον ως _absolute_.

Σύνοψη [παριστάνω αναρμοδίως τον λεξικογράφο παρακάτω, ας μη ληφθώ και πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη]: 

απροϋπόθετο (το, ουσ.), φιλ. = unconditionality, inconditionnalité
απροϋπόθετος (-η, -ο), φιλ. = absolute, absolu,-e.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 5, 2011)

Περιφραστικά, αλλά με τρόπο που ταιριάζει ωραία σε μια πρόταση, μπορεί να αποδοθεί "*zero-requirement*" (ξέρω, στους Βρετανούς δεν θα αρέσει, είναι αμερικανιά!).


----------



## pontios (Aug 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτός ο νεολογισμός, το _απροϋπόθετος_, σημαίνει «χωρίς προϋποθέσεις». Δεν φτάνει να είναι συνώνυμο τού _άνευ όρων / unconditional_, έτσι; Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η _unconditional surrender_, δηλαδή η «άνευ όρων παράδοση / συνθηκολόγηση», είναι απροϋπόθετη.


 
Καλημέρα,

Το απροϋπόθετος, άμα σημαίνει "χωρίς προϋποθέσεις" τότε ίσως ισοδυναμεί με το "without *preconditions*" και όχι με το "unconditional"... εκτός άμα ο νεολογισμός κατάφερε να ξεφύγει από τα στενά όρια της ετυμολογίας ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ σωστά λες και βάζω μπροστά το «without preconditions», μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνουμε με τον... Ντεριντά.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 6, 2011)

pontios said:


> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Το απροϋπόθετος, άμα σημαίνει "χωρίς προϋποθέσεις" τότε ίσως ισοδυναμεί με το "without *preconditions*" και όχι με το "unconditional"... εκτός άμα ο νεολογισμός κατάφερε να ξεφύγει από τα στενά όρια της ετυμολογίας ;



Σωστότατος. Υπάρχει και το *unpreconditional*, με λίγα αλλά καλά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## cougr (Aug 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με λίγα λόγια: ποιο είναι το εύρος της χρήσης του νεολογισμού και ποιοι είναι οι καλύτεροι τρόποι να τον αποδώσουμε;



Aπροϋπόθετο = Unconditionality

Ουσιαστικά συμφωνώ με όλα τα προαναφερθέντα, απλώς κάνω μία ακόμα πρόταση.

Η λέξη απροϋπόθετος, και ιδίως σε ουδέτερο γένος, είναι του συρμού στην Ορθόδοξη θεολογία και συναντάται σε συζητήσεις που αφορούν το απροϋπόθετο ή το εμπροϋπόθετο της θείας ενανθρώπησης (the unconditionality or conditionality of the divine incarnation), όπου τίθεται το θέμα αν η ενανθρώπηση προϋπέθετε την πτώση του Αδάμ, δηλαδή αν ήταν συνέπεια της πτώσης, ή αν δεν την προϋπέθετε και έγινε ανεξαρτήτως αυτής.

Επίσης νομίζω ότι η συγκεκριμένη λέξη (απροϋπόθετο/η/ος) εύστοχα αποδίδει μονολεκτικά την έννοια της φράσης _does not (or/and cannot) presupose_.

Edit: or could be used to describe that which does not and/or cannot presuppose.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν δούμε τη λέξη με τον _διάλογο_, δηλ. έχουμε _απροϋπόθετο διάλογο_ ή _διάλογο χωρίς προϋποθέσεις_, τότε πάμε σε *dialogue without prerequisites*.


Αν μιλάμε με όρους του συρμού, τότε πάμε σε _διάλογο_ _χωρίς προαπαιτούμενα_.


----------

